# Maggots looking bugs on hive bottom



## kthoneybee (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi I saw these maggots type creatures on the bottom of my hive. About 1cm long and no more than 15 bugs. This picture is after it was in water so it doesn't look like a bee larva, it looks more like a maggot. Any ideas?
thanks,
kate


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

Sure that's not a bee larvae that was in the process of being tossed out?


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

SHB


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Wax moth or mature small hive beetle larvae. Squash either one, and check to make sure you don't have a further problem on the combs. Do not just scrape them on to the ground, as in the case of SHB they need to pupate in the soil to emerge as adults. Straight to a closed trash can is the best course.

Install traps for SHB and make sure the amount of comb is well-matched to the number of bees available to patrol and harass the adults. Make sure all little entrances in the stack that wax moths could get in are sealed (boxes are squared up, cracks covered, screened, caulked, etc..) 

Move your hives out into the sun of they are in the shade.

Enj.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Per Mr. enjambres; 

>Install traps for SHB and make sure the amount of comb is well-matched to the number of bees available to patrol and harass the adults. Make sure all little entrances in the stack that wax moths could get in are sealed (boxes are squared up, cracks covered, screened, caulked, etc..) 

If there's enough bees to defend the comb, they will clean them out quickly. 

>Move your hives out into the sun of they are in the shade.

This is the best advice. Sunny hives have no pest issues.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I am noticing that the larvae seems to be in a depression in wood. I'm wondering if it burrowed in or just occupied a comfortable pre-existing gouge.

When I see wax moth larvae, they usually have more form and a distinct head. This has the less differentiated look of a bee larvae, or early-stage pupae, although many insect larvae can look like this. It is hard to know the scale of the picture.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Small hive beetle larva and wax moth larva can be similar in appearance ...


> May be Confused with the Following SHB Look-a-Likes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Whether they're shb or wax moth larvae....it is a bad sign. Better find out what has weakened the bee colony because, by the time you see those larvae it is already on its way down the slope.


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Let me ask everyone a question. I have never seen a wax moth larvae that leaves a wet trail. SHB larvae in a bee frame and on the bottom board have been slimey and gross.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Aroc said:


> Sure that's not a bee larvae that was in the process of being tossed out?


That's exactly what it looks like to me also.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Is it moving? It looks like a bee larva to me. Where is the head? The spikes? The legs? Not a small hive beetle larva.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Looks like bee larvae...any chance you got a pic that can help us to scale?


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

The OP states the picture was taken after the larvae was in a glass of water. maybe that's why it looks as though it is slimy.

It looks to me like a bee larvae with a mite attached to its lower abdomen.

Alex


----------

